# Moles!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Since the start of autumn I noticed some small earth casts appearing in my lawn. Firstly I put it down to insects as the casts/hills looked too small for moles. However some of the casts have got bigger plus it's too cold now for insects I reckon.

I did some research and it appears that mole hills are not just the ones we think of: about a foot or more across with a decent size hill. They can be small as well. My research also told me that the fact that my lawn is very spongy in places (way more than normal) was a sign of surface tunnels. Given the stony nature of our soil it doesn't surprise me that Mr Mole is keeping just under the turf.

So, apart from the Jasper Carrott method of getting rid of them, has anyone else suffered and if so, what did you do to get rid of said beasties?

Ta


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Call in a Mole Catcher, normally "No Moles No Fee". You pay by the number of Moles they catch.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That is an option Drew and I've looked on the molecatchers register thingy and there is one near me too!

I just have to check he doesn't bring a dead mole or two from the back of his van when he arrives


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Traps, I got quite expert at one time about 10 yrs ago when we had a plague. Do your research its dead easy although surrounded by old wives tales of them having supernatural powers to detect human scent etc.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Give this method a miss Graham: https://www.expats.cz/czech-news/ar...self-trying-to-blow-up-a-mole-using-fireworks


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Things are not as they always seem ... One of the Best 'Dilbert' Cartoons I ever saw was Mrs Mole, saying to her husband, 'I'm leaving you, Hubert. You just don't have tunnel vision, and you never will ...' )


Steve


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I tried traps for a while, without success.
Then I tried poison: signing the register at the local "Country Store" (now "Mole", would you believe?) was a bit daunting but it helped that our address is "farmhouse" AND I used to teach the lady. That didn't work particularly well, neither.
One afternoon we were entertaining Australian family-members when a mole poked its head up just where we were sitting: that earned it some brownie points, as they haven't burrowed to the antipedes, it seems.
So back to traps and these days I only get one or two per year.

I search out the "spongy" bits near to a soil pile: this represents a run so I dig a square section keeping the run in the centre. I remove the turf, soil etc and use a stick, held in a gloved hand, to search out the tunnel. I place me trap in the direct line, ensuring that it is at the correct level by replacing soil if necessary. I cover the hole with a medium upside down flowerpot, which will allow the jaws to operate. Then a sheet of black plastic to ensure no light gets in, then a larger flowerpot to keep the plastic in situ. Check twice per day.
Some people place sifted soil or sand in the hole to mask the position of the trap: I find that too onerous.
Sometimes I line the walls of the route with stones to encourage the mole to continue straight into the jaws, especially if I've had a few failures.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all

I have emailed a local molecatcher to see what he has to say.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> Give this method a miss Graham: https://www.expats.cz/czech-news/ar...self-trying-to-blow-up-a-mole-using-fireworks


Shame there isn't a video of it Al...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If you have the time and the weather is kind, sitting there with a small shotgun gives tremendous satisfaction when you do blast one out of the ground.
But moles do little damage, it's the wild boar that cause carnage on my lawn. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I did think about it with my air rifle Ray but knowing my luck all I'd catch would be a cold....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It can take quite a charge to penetrate some soil even if it's moving. My 4.10 didn't always getem but the 16g did.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It does sound like my idea of fun Ray but over here getting a shotgun and licence is a phaff what with lockable cabinets etc. Mind you I expect I could borrow one as we live in the middle of nowhere where rules are seldom obeyed...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could always make some trousers out of them


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Gun trousers would be uncomfortable?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Moles you tart, MOLES


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> If you have the time and the weather is kind, sitting there with a small shotgun gives tremendous satisfaction when you do blast one out of the ground.
> But moles do little damage, it's the wild boar that cause carnage on my lawn.
> 
> Ray.


We had wild boar churn up our garden 4-5 years ago(forest about 500m away), but ours is mainly orchard not lawn so easily trampled back down. Not happened again.

Geoff


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

My biggest problem are Badgers, both front and back. They have holes dug everywhere and even climb a six foot fence to reach some places.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> We had wild boar churn up our garden 4-5 years ago(forest about 500m away), but ours is mainly orchard not lawn so easily trampled back down. Not happened again.
> 
> Geoff


Bloody good eating though Geoff if you can catch the blighter!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris is very adept with just simple mole traps. Has caught loads and now we haven't seen any for years. We did have a cat catch one once too  They don't eat them but just catch them because they can. A terrier might do the same but not sure they have the patience of a cat and might go digging up you lawn in frustration!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Bloody good eating though Geoff if you can catch the blighter!


I totally agree and I choose it whenever on the menu, but I delegate the catching to others. :wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Here in France it is possible to buy a device called a detauper https://detaupeur.com/?gclid=CjwKCAiAnO2MBhApEiwA8q0HYRJ4OkU4TuU6eRobPGjnbjzLF4T-bwkEbDnubFgyEejirGbTWdXD2BoC5rEQAvD_BwE

Don't think they are legal elsewhere but very effective.

.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If I could get them John I'd use them, deffo.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Very clever John. Can I ask how much as I didn't see any price?
Although the cheapest deterrent for me is diesel. Small cup of diesel into any mole activity and they go elsewhere. 

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Next best thing to traps is strychnine. Dust some earthworms with it and drop them into the tunnels. Don't know if you can still get it though. On a positive note moles are fiercely territorial and an individual has a large area of tunnels, up to 3/4 of an acre so unless you have a very large garden you are likely to only have one.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Very clever John. Can I ask how much as I didn't see any price?
> Although the cheapest deterrent for me is diesel. Small cup of diesel into any mole activity and they go elsewhere.
> 
> Ray.


Ray, knowing of your thrift I don't think the price will appeal to you, the kit is around €70 and the "petard" little bombs, around €4 each depending on how many you buy.
They are absolutely brilliant though.
We've had one for years, at our previous property with lake and customers using the area, we struggled to control the little blighters until we found the detauper.

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Here in Narfolk we have gregarious moles  Chris, in 13 weeks, caught twelve moles in our one acre garden. He just sets the trap and catches them. No magic stuff. They do say not to handle the traps with bare hands due to scent transfer.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Right. After deliberating and researching...and after the mole catcher said he wanted 50 quid call out plus 20 quid a mole caught...I have bought 4 mole traps: 2 of each type...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001DYTNV4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B015WNB8OQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'll give it a go and who knows, if successful it might even turn into a business venture. Alternatively when we get back in March my garden might be like the Somme after a particularly heavy night out!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

patp said:


> Here in Narfolk we have gregarious moles  Chris, in 13 weeks, caught twelve moles in our one acre garden. He just sets the trap and catches them. No magic stuff. They do say not to handle the traps with bare hands due to scent transfer.


Gosh Chris sounds quite an expert. I wonder if the old tunnels were taken over by rivals after their original owners were caught. I was always taught that adult moles wouldn't tolerate another anywhere near their territory.

As for the bare hands, that I think is an old wife's tale with respect Pat. I used to do it and was not very successful with the traps until an experienced old boy gave me some tips including taking no notice of some myths like that and I was much more successful afterwards. I even get down on my knees and firm the soil to reconstruct the tunnel at trap entrance with bare hands.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Right. After deliberating and researching...and after the mole catcher said he wanted 50 quid call out plus 20 quid a mole caught...I have bought 4 mole traps: 2 of each type...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001DYTNV4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Still haven't caught the bugger so I'm expanding the operation!

I have bought another 6 of trap type A above. Type B arrived yesterday and are immediately going back as I found them difficult to set plus you have to dig them up when you want to check them whereas Type A are visible at ground level.

It's a war of attrition now...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GMJ said:


> ..........
> It's a war of attrition now...


What? You've armed the moles have you G?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Beat me to it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Their sharp little claws are armament enough for the likes of them!

My traps v their existence...seems a fair fight to me.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I come from a mining village which produced three England cricketers in the thirties Larwood Hardstaff and Voce they learnt their skills on the local recreation ground covered in mole hills the moles are still there today so i would let them live as for eating them we prefer to poach the local landowners deer much more tasty


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm from a little Welsh mining village that produced one Welsh rugby international.

I'm not sure we had moles in those days tbh.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

No news so the poor littie gritters are still alive remember they start breeding soon after christmas so please stop your persecution of them until the breeding season finishes you dont want the deaths of a mother and unborn children on your consience


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

bilbaoman said:


> No news so the poor littie gritters are still alive remember they start breeding soon after christmas so please stop your persecution of them until the breeding season finishes you dont want the deaths of a mother and unborn children on your consience


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GMJ said:


>


Oh boy, that's callous.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm looking forward to a picture of the little buggers in a line strung on a barbed wire fence Graham. Good luck


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> Oh boy, that's callous.


It wasn't the plight of the moles I was laughing at Al but rather, the sanctimonious pomposity of the post.

I am quite happy with the moral judgement I have made with regards to my actions and there is nothing some random post on a forum will do anything to change that.:smile2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Have you actually caught any Graham?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Not yet Drew.

I have 2 traps out at the mo but am waiting for a delivery of another 6. We are away for the next 6 nights so when I get back I'll get all 8 traps out and set. I am monitoring the garden to keep a check on new activity.

They are humane traps and also branded: I paid extra so that they have stronger springs rather than ones which may not do a clean kill and hence cause suffering.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> I'm looking forward to a picture of the little buggers in a line strung on a barbed wire fence Graham. Good luck


Thanks Dick

I'll certainly report back :smile2:


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I have contacted the Dalai Laamas office and they will be sending a monk round to show you the error of your ways


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tidy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A joke surely?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hopefully Al...


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> Have you actually caught any Graham?


I have now Drew!

I got one overnight.

I'll be posting pictures later so if anyone doesn't want to see them I'd unsubscribe from this thread now. Fair warning...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Murderer!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, Boo Hoo what will happen to the kids now? >

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, what's to become of them? Assuming it wasn't Mummy or Daddy who was so tragically and callously cut down.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

As the breeding season doesn't really start until February I think we'll be fine!

https://www.rhs.org.uk/biodiversity/moles


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, thats OK then.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Right...

Here we are...

The trap humanely kills them. I paid more for the best ones rather than those with weaker springs. This one snapped its neck so pretty instant. I have left the traps out for now but as they are pretty solitary creatures and we are before the breeding season, I think it's just a maverick. He was around 6 inches long and 1.5 inches in diameter I'd say. I'd need a few more for a waistcoat or trousers though....

The good news is, I can sort my lawn out now and flatten down all the tunnels; clear the waste spoils; fill in the holes; and then it'll be ready for some seeding in the spring.

Mole catcher wanted £50 call out plus £20 a mole. i got 8 traps for less than 30 quid which I also get to keep!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like a mole or three, cute little buggers.

Are they edible?

Mexicans seem to like em.

https://www.google.com/search?q=mol...j0i22i30l5.11647j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"Are they edible?"*

Just as Guinea Pigs are a delicacy in Peru, Mole de olla is a Mexican delicacy, very popular in village "Cantinas". Both are excellent to eat, but have different textures and are cooked differently.

Mole de olla in Mexico is served as a stew and has a strong beef flavour, Coy (Guinea Pig) is grilled or fried whole and served as you would serve a steak.

Both are well worth trying if you can get them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it possible that the moles and guinea pigs of Mexico and Peru are somewhat different to our common old garden versions?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup, they wear sombreros and ponchos.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Is it possible that the moles and guinea pigs of Mexico and Peru are somewhat different to our common old garden versions? Ray.


I don't know about Moles Ray, we never saw any live ones but I do know that the Peruvian Guinea Pigs are exactly the same as the ones in this country. In Peru they inhabit the lower region of the Andes but the inhabitants of the villages breed them in large cages for food. I will have a look through my files and post some pictures, i.e. if I can find them.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Drew said:


> I don't know about Moles Ray, we never saw any live ones but I do know that the Peruvian Guinea Pigs are exactly the same as the ones in this country. In Peru they inhabit the lower region of the Andes but the inhabitants of the villages breed them in large cages for food. I will have a look through my files and post some pictures, i.e. if I can find them.


Without the photos, Drew, I cannot Bolivia.You'll need to Peru've your assertion ... Chile for the time of year ... I'd fetch my coat, but I'm already wearing it ... :wink2:

Steve


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You will have to wait until tomorrow for pictures Steve, Im just about to set the table for our evening meal and thereafter wash the dishes before I settle down in front of the TV for the evening.

In the meantime might I suggest that you Google E.G. Peruvian Guinea Pigs and click Images.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

40 years our young children were devastated by an old college friend who showed us photos of his trip to Peru. At that time we had a dog, 3 goldfish and 2 Guinea pigs.

Gordon


----------

